# Show Off Your Rig!



## pops6927 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hope to start a 'showcase' thread here for everyone to show off their rigs, give some info on them, where they got 'em, etc. for others who are looking to buy one or move up to a larger model and hopefully get it made into a sticky for easy reference!  Also any unusual or custom rigs out there too that you know of and have pics for!  A one-stop-shop thread for all stick burners to strut their stuff!


----------



## smokerrookie (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's my smoker...I built it myself, made out of a 250 gallon (i think) propane tank that was dug out of the ground at my church, a 10 foot pop up camper trailer, and the firebox and warmer are made out of tubing plated with diamond plate floor metal. Everything works really well, couldn't be happier with my rig, but I always enjoy adding things to it to improve it.


----------



## rivet (Apr 5, 2009)

Real nice rig there. The older I get the more I think I should have been a welder!


----------



## bigsal51 (Apr 5, 2009)

smokerrookie, I was reading your post on how you cut your tank. Did you say you cut the doors with a sawzall what blade did you use and was it hard to cut. I am going to get my tank here in the morning and i was looking at buying a plasma cutter. Do you think i can weld with a tig or do i have to get an arc welder. sorry lots of questions


----------



## lightfoot (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's mine. Made it last summer from a 60 gal and 30 gal airtank.  Cooks really well and turned out better that i had hoped.  It was my first build.


----------



## smokerrookie (Apr 6, 2009)

The more questions the better. I used either a bimetal blade or a metal blade I got them at Lowes i believe, the have clearly written on the label, either bi metal or metal...we used probably 7 or 8 different blades. If you have one person cut and the other one spray wd 40 on the blade while your cutting, the blades last longer and cut a lot faster and smoother, I thought. Obviously a plasma cutter or torches is gonna be less work and easier to use but then I would think their a little risker on the gas part. I've never tig welded, so I don't know, I used an 225 arc welder, it did the job fine, but when I do it again, i'm gonna use a mig welder. Any way, glad to help, anymore questions, just ask.


----------



## morkdach (Apr 6, 2009)

i used cutoff wheels on a 5" grinder,plasmacutter & sawzall on tanks as most i do are stainless. plasma fasted then grinder and then sawzall i tig 60$% and mig 35% &5% stick if you have a tig welder it will also run stick electrode. use what your most comfortable with. ?'s we like


----------



## soarkrebel (Apr 8, 2009)

In this picture is the cooker I am using but still need to put a axle under it.
I am actually going to use the 22"pipe for a firebox on the black one.
The other I dug up .......it is a butane tank and is still doing a soak.
They both belonged to my grandfather who owned a Butane/Propane Business for a couple of decades.
Still hav work to do on these projects but the little one has already cooked several meals!!


----------



## soarkrebel (Apr 8, 2009)

During the build.........


----------



## soarkrebel (Apr 8, 2009)

And some meat !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meat hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

I didnt even see this thread till tonight. I have been making my reverse flow for that past two weeks. If I didnt have dial up internet, Id post the pics again here, but it just takes too long. Anyone interested, do to the link I posted below.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75075


----------



## andy seaver (Apr 9, 2009)

I built this mostly out of stuff given to me along the way. probably don't have $100.00 total in the whole thing. It has since been painted but I definately want some wheels on it.


----------



## bigsal51 (Apr 9, 2009)

here is my rig and my future rig.


----------



## texas-smoker (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is one of mine. Not many days in the Texas Panhandle you can actually use the umbrella!


----------



## juanito (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is mine


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 10, 2009)

WOW! Gettin' some fantastic lookin' rigs!  Keep 'em comin!

Pops §§


----------



## meat hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Juanito, I like that setup. Did you make that? If you get a chance, send me a photo of the back of it, would like to see how you have your firebox mounted in relation to the main chamber. Thanks.


Todd


----------



## juanito (Apr 11, 2009)

Two buddies and I built it, now we are on our third one. Each of us will have a smoker when done we call them JNJ smokers. Stands for John, Nate, and Jessie, here is a pic of the tanks from the side.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 11, 2009)

Juanito - that is a really cool setup ... love the pics you've posted. Is it built like a reverse flow?

Here's a pic of my baby, Lala (Lang 48 Patio):


----------



## meat hunter (Apr 11, 2009)

Yup that is a cool setup. I like the way you mounted the main tank on the rear of the trailer. No tires or fenders to get in your way and not crowded. Good job. Is it a reverse flow?


----------



## juanito (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes it is reverse flow.  We have made a few changes, there is a second rack now that slides and put a 2" valve on the bottom to clean out.


----------



## bbally (Apr 12, 2009)

Here is my newest rig;

With the smoker trailer back from powder coat I thought I would give a little tour of the unit. Even though it still has some work to be finished, the end is nearing on this 7 month project. And I wanted to show some of the close up thought that went into the unit and its trailer.
First the smoker unit is powder coated black with the new 1600 F coat.  This unit will not peel its coating unless I use Liquid Oxygen again, which I have not done since the barbeque race at 29 Palms. Which I won! (another story)






She is really built well, a reverse flow design with a 4 degree induced draft angle to be sure with get draft. I had to induce draft with a built in angle as I intended to go across the trailer so the tongue could not be used to lift or lower for draft inducement. And I like my beer level, so I am not tilting my rig!










She has a large side and a small side, both with expanded metal slide out racks. The expanded metal also makes up all the space inside between the racks so a full pig or two can cook in there. The reverse flow heating element is a piece of 22 gauge steel, arc at 8 foot radius and stitch welded with a grease trap at the firebox end to prevent grease flare.





She sits nicely in an angle iron trap. Bolted for security to the angle which is welded to the trailer. The cooker carries a wood rack under the smoke chamber, and we used expanded metal to create a charcoal storage area under that. The firebox also sports a rack shelf under it for my gloves and strikers. You can see the mount hole for storage of the weed burner starter welded to the trailer floor. The half inch nipple is for the valve and propane supply to the weed burner. The upright half inch pipe goes to a propane lantern for light without all the racket of a genset. 





Here you can see how the expanded metal traps the charcoal for transport.  The rings are for the two propane bottles. The one inch steel line coming up is for the house propane regulator to deliver the flow of fuel for the lanterns and heaters and stoves.















The armadillo is waiting to open long necks! 





The rack goes all the way around the firebox. Lots of things can be stored under there. Mostly my welding gloves for handling stuff that is hot.





This shows off her twin 55K btu commercial propane two eye range. I love appliances! And she has got a nice set! As I expect her to have!





Her deck is completed powder coated in the metallic gray as is her underside.





I put a set of Dutch Oven stacks on her, these are able to handle three 16 inch lodge ovens in each stack. The door allows ash to be cleaned out.  There is a 1.5 inch air insulation area between the trailer floor and the base for the charcoals. The hollow spot is for the lights. I have not wired it yet.










I doubled up on the Dutch Oven stacks, the jacks take her off the axles for functions. And the ramp allows my food to roll on board. But more important she is wide enough on the deck to haul two Harley Heritage Soft Tail Classics anywhere we go!





I am very happy with the project so far. I wish it would go faster, but correct is more important than fast!





View of her counter weight system.





Her ramp slides in and jacks fold up. She is ready to roll on to the next party!

Hope you enjoyed the tour

'til we talk again, really get a little done every weekend on the project and it will come to fruition!


Chef Bob Ballantyne
*The Cowboy and The Rose Catering*
Grand Junction, Colorado, USA


----------



## morkdach (Apr 12, 2009)

sawheat build Bob thanks for sharing.


----------



## tn_bbq (Apr 12, 2009)

Our BBQ team's rig.


----------



## morkdach (Apr 12, 2009)

nice rig give us a tour some time thanks


----------



## crewdawg52 (Apr 16, 2009)

20x42 Klose Pit (with the drum in the background)



One little mistake.  For those new to smoking.....dont put thermo's on the firebox.  Still works though!


----------



## jdt (Apr 16, 2009)

klose sure makes nice pits, that one looks like it needs to be used a little bit more, its way to clean.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Apr 16, 2009)

Those pics were taken in Feb after I got the thing and was seasoning it.


----------



## juanito (Apr 16, 2009)

That is a great looking pit, the thermo look neglected.  Hard to believe it still works.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 16, 2009)

That is a sweet looking rig. How big is the cook chamber?


----------



## crewdawg52 (Apr 16, 2009)

42"x20".  The firebox is 1/2" steel.  Need it that thick for insulation to keep the temp from varying too much in the Michgan winters.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 16, 2009)

I can understand that. I was eyeballing that upper rack. I think in the one I am getting to build I will be borrowing that. I'm going to make two side-by-side, but seprate upper racks so I can remove one if I need more head space.

Thanks for posting the pictures. There are some awesome looking pits out there!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Apr 17, 2009)

Upper rack is the same size.  The slideout has "extensions" on each end that are built in and stationary, left and right of the lid, just like the main, botton rack.


----------



## pinkmeat (Apr 17, 2009)

Until the batteries die at least


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 17, 2009)

nice looking cooker Geoff... are you going to find time to use it?..lol


----------



## jdt (Apr 17, 2009)

see, I'm not the only one that wants to see that klose dirty, I wanted one of the 24 x 42 pretty bad but the wife wasn't going for that much $, being in iowa I would have had to go for firebox upgrade like that, very nice.


----------



## jamesb (Apr 19, 2009)

All my pits are all ugly, but they do cook... Not pictured is my WSM or Brinkman Smoke N Pit.  Other than that, these are the pits I use most.

This is the first big pit that I got. It was given to me years ago by a friend who's father had passed. it's 8' x 48". It is presently at the welder's shop having a trailer put under it, the firebox replaced and some other work being done.


Here is a pic of the big ugly pit about half full of ribs and butts. Also had 5 briskets on this cook, but they are not pictured.


This one is an 8' x 30" reverse flow. The firebox is made from 1/2" plate.


Here is a pic of the reverse flow, loaded and heading out for a cook. You can see I'm taking one of my UDSs along for a ride too... Had to show folks how well they cook. I've since re-painted this the pit/trailer.


Some ribs on the reverse flow


We also use the top of the firebox on the reverse flow


Getting ready for lunch


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 27, 2009)

James those are some great looking pits. I like the cooking right on top of the firebox.


----------



## garlic (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry the pictures are small. 4' X 8', 3/8" plate inner firebox with a 1/4" outter shell. 4200 pounds, just short of 50 sq ft cooking surface. The fire box dor is 3/8" T-1 plate steel and the rest of the unit is 3/16" or 1/4". Adjustable baffling inside and 3 stacks for tuning, cross flow or reverse and any degree in between. The hot corner is set for 300* (for the chocolate cakes) and the cool end runs right at 200*


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 27, 2009)

That is HUGE!!!! Great smoker there Garlic!


----------



## bbq ron (Apr 29, 2009)

Attachment 21010here is mine, lang 60


----------



## tokenbbq (May 3, 2009)

Here is the one I built.. 30x72, 







Here is a link to all the construction photos - http://http://s76.photobucket.com/al.../construction/

and here is one I bought - J&R Oyler 700


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 3, 2009)

Dang Token.  Now those are some smokers.  Nice


----------



## rickw (May 3, 2009)

Here's my 20" Horizon RD special.


----------



## andy seaver (May 30, 2009)

wouldn't mind seeing some more rigs if anyone has pics.


----------



## rab (May 31, 2009)

This is my newly built smoker/grill combo.  Its a 250 gallon propane tank with slide out charcoal trays for grilling and a smaller tank off a Moline tractor is the firebox for smoking.  I seasoned it the other day and did a test cook the next.  Smoked two butts for 15 hours, a couple racks of ribs for 4 hours and some ABT's.  I wish I could have let the butts go a little longer but had to pull them a little early (180 deg) to make dinner on time.

I was pleased with the way it cooked and the temp mgmt so its off for paint now.  I've got some Thermolux high temp hunter green for the cooking tank and satin black for the firebox, legs and exhaust.


----------



## rickw (May 31, 2009)

Wow, how do ya move that monster? Nice rig.


----------



## rab (May 31, 2009)

Being a farmer I've got several different pieces of heavy equipment I can use to load and unload it on my utlity trailers when I need to move it for a cook away from my shop.  Thats the reason for the two loops welded on next to the smoke stacks.  I'm going to keep my eye out for a dedicated trailer to buy at auction this winter.


----------



## andy seaver (May 31, 2009)

that look pretty nice. I am a really big fan of the home built smokers myself.  I always take a little more pride in something I built myself.


----------



## bbrock (May 31, 2009)

Very nice. Those are some big smokers..


----------



## travcoman45 (May 31, 2009)

Here be my drum!



Ifin ya ain't never smoked on a drum, try it, I sure like mine!  An ifin ya need some conviencin:


Some chicken quarters I did.


An some spare ribs.


----------



## partyshackbbq (Jun 1, 2009)

http://s694.photobucket.com/albums/vv301/themeatpuppets/bixby/?action=view&current=sonypic619.jpg

Headed to bixby comp


----------



## pinkmeat (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's my homebuilt horizontal offset (it's for sale):


Back in the days of preburning:



Now my pride and joy:


----------



## rickw (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice rig Pink.


----------



## countrysmoked (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is my home built (I put the pieces together there) pellet fired smoker.  
Attachment 21486

To give some size context it is 7 1/2 feet wide 6 feet tall and almost 3 feet deep it is powered by a country smoker brand pellet feeder with variable rate control and it has 4 analog thermometers and 3 digital probe dual temp (oven and meat) thermometers.

Does this count as a wood fired smoker?


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is my rig. It will be sandblasted and painted within the next few weeks.


----------



## andy seaver (Jun 6, 2009)

These all look great!


----------



## cheech (Jun 7, 2009)

[/IMG]

[/IMG]

[/IMG]


----------

